# 'calf cutter'



## Baby-Whale

Hi to you all,

This is my 1st posting on this forum, so here goes;

We are the proud owners of an Adria Twin since last year and are extremely pleased with her. However there is one thing particularly niggling or should I say 'cutting'. When the front seats are swivelled round in the on site position we keep scraping our legs on the exposed seat runners. I've tried covering the ends with some pipe lagging, however this gets fouled by the sliding seat when back in it's driving position. 

I'm sure someone else must have encountered the same problem and solved it :idea: 

Thank you in advance and happy motorhoming,

Ed and Margaret


----------



## pippin

I have the same problem on our Hymer Ford Transit seat bases - many an oath has been uttered!

I cannot see a solution to the problem.


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Ed and Margaret and welcome  

We don't seem to have the same problem on our Adria, but we certainly had it on a previous MH. We used blutack (?spelling). It didn't round off the edges quite as well as pipe lagging, but it did the job effectively. Could be worth a try on your twin.

Happy traveling, 

Sue


----------



## patnles

I may be barking up the wrong tree here as I have no idea what the offending structure looks like but are any of these products any good?
Edge protectors
Lidl also have clear plastic stick-on corner protectors that may give more protection from sharp corners.
Lesley


----------



## Zebedee

Welcome to the forum.

We don't have that problem, but could you dangle a thick bath towel (or similar) over the front edge of the seats?

Without seeing them it's difficult to make suggestions, but something along these lines should be possible??

Enjoy the forum.

Dave


----------



## jud

*x 250 swivel seats*

hi .when the fiat front seats are turned around and then pushed back there is a sharp edge at the front a piece of pipe insulation works a treat no more scratched calf.s.jud


----------



## cabby

have anoher look at your seats, I think you will find that you can move the runners further back on the swivel plate,unbolting them that is :wink: or dont push the seat that far back. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## jud

cabby said:


> have anoher look at your seats, I think you will find that you can move the runners further back on the swivel plate,unbolting them that is :wink: or dont push the seat that far back. :lol:
> 
> cabby


hi why what sort of cab have you got mine is the fiat x250 and most people are having trouble with the seats if you don't push them back you cant get your legs in to sit down .jud


----------



## cabby

my cab is also an X250 Fiat.very comfy seats as well, but we do not catch our legs anywhere. I will go out n the morning and take a look at ours.

cabby


----------



## jud

cabby said:


> my cab is also an X250 Fiat.very comfy seats as well, but we do not catch our legs anywhere. I will go out n the morning and take a look at ours.
> 
> cabby


hi cabby you must have a different fiat x250 than people i have spoken to on our last trip alone . 6 weeks in France i was asking people about my problem regarding the seats and they said the same thing when the seats are turned around when park up on site especially facing one another you HAVE to push the seats back all the way hence the sharp edges appear at the front of the seats .jud


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Could the judicious use of a fine file help to make the edges a bit softer, then touch up the paint when finished.


----------



## Zebedee

Why bother folks?

This is an old thread, and the OP hasn't bothered to come back with any sort of response - let alone a polite "Thanks"!

Is it just me, or do others find this annoying when lots of members have made the effort to offer help and advice? :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> Why bother folks?
> 
> This is an old thread, and the OP hasn't bothered to come back with any sort of response - let alone a polite "Thanks"!
> 
> Is it just me, or do others find this annoying when lots of members have made the effort to offer help and advice? :roll:
> 
> Dave


OOOH Who's Mr Grumpy today then,

1, it's a non sub member, so may run out of posts,

2, it's a good question, and others seem to have the same problem,

3, yes it can be annoying, but best to rise above it  :lol: :roll: :wink: :wink: 8O


----------



## 96299

He did say this though at the end of his post to be fair...... "Thank you in advance and happy motorhoming"

Steve


----------



## Westkirby01

I used a small plastic water bottle, cut it from top to bottom down the centre, cut off the neck. Pushed each half over the end and taped them with insulation tape, black. Looks ok, and are soft enough to bend and do not snag. 

I did the same over my seat belt anchorages and they alway caught items, trousers etc, in passing. All is now ok.

Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## Kev1

Amputation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zebedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> OOOH Who's Mr Grumpy today then,


No more than usual Kev! :roll:



Kev_n_Liz said:


> 1, it's a non sub member, so may run out of posts,


Only one post used.



Kev_n_Liz said:


> 2, it's a good question, and others seem to have the same problem,


OK - but that's irrelevant.



Kev_n_Liz said:


> 3, yes it can be annoying, but best to rise above it  :lol: :roll: :wink: :wink: 8O


Agreed. It won't keep me awake at night. :wink: :lol:

If you check the profile, the OP hasn't even logged on *since March* to see if there are any replies. *Posted: 18-03-11, 20:16. Last Visited: 18-03-11, 19:45* Looks like the problem is not keeping him awake at night either! 

But I'll say thanks to those who took the trouble to post . . . and so would you Kev if it was your question. :lol:

Dave :wink: 
(Slightly tongue in cheek.)


----------



## cabby

well I have been and looked at our seats, I understand what you all mean, however the drivers seat can only go so far back until it hits the steering wheel.I have also noticed that we do not push the passenger seat all the way back, only until the seat can swivel without hitting the other lounge seats.
why in a small cab you should want to face one another I dont know, or should I not ask,  as turning inwards gives you much more room.

cabby.


----------



## rugbyken

only came across this post this evening but we have the same problem on the bessie , noticed this week that lidl are advertising some sticky backed carpet type strip's as door protector's, [ie stick them on any wall the door may bang against as you open it]
might have a look and see if that will take the edge off.


----------



## cabby

just to check, before I start developing an answer to this problem, are all you sufferers under 5ft 6". I only ask for tech reasons, as I am 6ft and the boss 5ft.
need something to occupy my mand.

cabby


----------



## rugbyken

i'm a traditionally built 6ft also catch my calf's on it when going through the gap,
i think swift move the passenger seat more central in the cab which reduces the space, so close now that for added security i use a short section of chain and padlock the corners of the 2 seats together when parked up using an alarmed padlock i bought at the shrewsbury show.


----------



## jud

cabby said:


> well I have been and looked at our seats, I understand what you all mean, however the drivers seat can only go so far back until it hits the steering wheel.I have also noticed that we do not push the passenger seat all the way back, only until the seat can swivel without hitting the other lounge seats.
> why in a small cab you should want to face one another I dont know, or should I not ask,  as turning inwards gives you much more room.
> 
> cabby.


hi cabby as you can see from the photo we have a small round table fixed as well as the big table which swings around to the seat when turned to the side which is handy for the laptop to sit on or eat a snack when parked up en-route plus if want to sit with your feet up in between a trip to elevate them ( ankles swelling )that's why we have the seats facing each other.as you said with only having a small cab and we can only seat 9 people comfortably that's why we have our seats facing . jud


----------



## cabby

your photo explains all, fortunately we have more room so that the seat could be turned almost a full circle if needed.
It seems that we need an attachment to the ends of the runners that do not come off when sliding forwards or backwards. 
Or a pair of shin pads on reverse. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Baby-Whale

*Calf cutter, making amends*

 Hi Guys,

I am the 'OP' and, in response to Zebedee's earlier entry, I have periodically logged on and read the various responses and herewith 'publically' thank you all!

I'm afraid Kev1 was unknowingly closest to the mark with 'amputation' as I work full time in a busy NHS A&E Dept. and don't yet have the time to follow 'leisure pursuit' Forums to any degree on a frequent basis  I am afraid I'm therefore one of those who have to 'dip in and out'

Incidentally I did try the 'pipe lagging' and covering tricks without much success. I will now see if I can move the runners on the swivel base as suggested. In the meantime we find that if we move the table in the Twin right back towards the bench seat and move the swivelling seats forward it 'overhangs' the sharp bits.

Thanks again Guys and continued Happy Motorhoming :wink:

Ed


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Ed

You will be forgiven . . . one day! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I had a further thought - these teasers come to mind when you wake up early and can't get back to sleep! :roll: 

Would it be worth moulding a bit of Plastic Padding or something similar around the projecting bits of the runners. You should be able to round off the sharp corners but still allow the runners to slide freely, and PP is very easy to trim with a hacksaw blade or b'stard file if a bit of firtling is necessary after it has set.

It could be painted black and would be hardly visible. Better than any flexible covering which (as you say) tends to foul the runners when you slide the seat.

Just a further thought.

Dave


----------

